# Quick vid in the Rex



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Quick vid from earlier. Ran down to the field behind the 'hood. Excuse the shaky hands. 







Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Sickness!! well, you had no trouble remembering how to use a throttle.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not at all. Lol. Though I've got to do the throttle mod for comfort. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...now we need lots more...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Indeed. Will have to get someone to make the vid from the top next time. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its good to have you back in the saddle Jon.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Freaking bad butt lol I want a sxs 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

so a lil more throttle and u might have a wheelie vid on ur hands.


----------

